# Who's started studying for October 2010 PE exam?



## Eddierizzle (Jul 2, 2010)

As the topic states, I have a little bit, but after 4th of July I will start studying heavily.


----------



## bbrams (Jul 6, 2010)

When I took the April 2010 exam, I started studying in October 2009. I don't think I could cram all the studying into three months. My studying pattern was light the first 8 weeks, very heavy the second 8 weeks, light the next 6 weeks (My brain was full at this point), and very heavy the final two weeks. This worked well for me because I passed.

I am generally a procrastinator, so I really had to force myself to start studying early.

Good luck to you.


----------



## wilson (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm starting this week. My plan is for a couple hours, twice a week and then more as I get closer....I'm nervous already!


----------



## boo (Jul 12, 2010)

i started june every day 2 hours some weekend 5 hours and now i finished 14 chapter of GEO.

i have to change 2 to 4 and weekend 8.


----------



## wstahlm80 (Jul 17, 2010)

I am officially starting today. As mentioned in other posts, this will be my third attempt (Construction Afternoon Module). My shortfalls have been Geotech and the completely "odd-ball" OSHA questions. I did not study much at all prior to my first Exam and did very poorly. I stepped up my game for the second round. However, my wife was pregnant with our second daughter and my mind was not where it should have been (not trying to make excuses). I was able to study but did not spend as much time working examples as I should have. Therefore, My new plan is as follows:

*SCHEDULE:*

- 1-2 hours each weekday after work Mon., Wed., Fri. till Exam

- 8 hours each Saturday till Exam

- 4 hours every other Sunday till Exam

_This is the same schedule I used last time around. However, I will focus my effort only the subjects I was falling short on with only limited review on the rest_

*REVIEW COURSE:*

- I still have my membership for another 6 months with PEReview.net. I plan to work the problems again

_This website was fairly useful in bringing up my score from the first time I took the Exam. However, I feel I spent far too much time reviewing the subjects I liked then the ones I needed to refresh my skills on. The Construction section of this site is pretty laxing on content but I have yet to find a reliable resource for the Construction module. I am debating about purchasing another "self-paced" review package through ppi2pass.com to supplement the questions I have already reviewed on this site._

Additionally, I am keeping my ears open if MSPE will provide another weekend review course this time around. If so, then in lieu of going to the office on Saturdays, I will attend the LIVE course.

*GEOTECH:*

- Work all problems within the Lindeburg Practice Problems Book

- Work all problems within the Six-Minute Solutions Book

_Geotech has never been my strong suit. I did not realize how much geotech is really a part of the Construction module but with the past two exams seeming to focus a lot on this topic, I am going to prepare accordingly. _

*OSHA:*

- I will be reviewing some more "user-friendly" OSHA code books which are published by CCH

_I am OSHA 30-Certified and feel that I am very competent when it comes to regulations. I did not bring any printed regulations my first time around since I felt that the questions would not be that hard. I was wrong. The second time around, I brought my printed regulations. However, I have noticed that the questions that get placed within the Construction Module are so "off-the-wall" that the answers are very tough to locate efficiently within the government manuals. So, I believe that purchasing these new books, coupled with well placed tabs, will provide me the reference necessary to address the OSHA section._

You may be wondering why I am still going to tackle the Construction Module instead of trying another. Even with my past two failures, I still feel strongly that the Construction Module is more geared towards the work I am familiar with in my job. I just hope that this time around I have appropriately identified my weaknesses and will plug the holes.

I am really getting tired of sitting through this 8 hours of intense hell. Please post any additional suggestions you may have which can help tweak the plan listed above. I know that I am looking forward to getting this Exam past me so that I can begin spending more time with my family even though I know that this is a short-term hurdle.


----------



## stuckinjersey (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm studying for the PE Water Resources Exam. I have taken the exam twice before. I started July 6, and I am putting in 1-2 hours every weekday and 4-5 hours over each weekend. In September/October, I plan to do as many practice exams as I can find and step up the studying to 12 hours or more each weekend those last 2 months.

Question, I just joined PE review.net, the practice problems portions only. I have completed the majority of the water, structural and transportation and found them to be easier than the exam for sure and way easier than the CERM practice problems. I hope I am not wasting my time with these. any thoughts anyone? should I also purchase their practice exams??

the geotech/structural/transportation morning has been difficult for me, I thought I knew it when I was taking the exam (i did work and got answers), but my results said otherwise... I see the previous posters suggestions for studying geotech.... any other ideas for practicing these type of problems? any good review materials I should get?


----------

